# Thrive vs Honeyville



## CuriousWanderer (Feb 23, 2014)

I have a friend that distributes Thrive and I know their quality is good but they are often priced quite a bit higher than Honeyville. I have never tried Honeyville so I am hoping some of you have and can give me good reviews/opinions. I don't want to invest into a product that is going to make me gag. Also, if anyone has any other brands I should look into I will gladly welcome the information


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm not familiar with Thrive but I did order a few things from Honeyville years ago and had no complaints. I order basic items though, not the prepared dinners like teriyaki beef or stuff like that. I did get a sample meal from Wise Products several years ago and really didn't like it. I think it was a chili mac type thing and it seemed slimy to me.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I buy from Honeyville when they have sales. But just basic stuff, dry milk, cheese, potato flakes, TVP, stuff I can't make at home. I have only tried the potato flakes as I don't want to open the other cans, they were excellent as mashed potatoes and soup. I did get a can of freeze dried corn to try and they were excellent as a snack, not as good rehydrated. Pricey snack. One thing is that freeze dried products are way more expensive than dehydrated. I have also bought their beans and grains when on sale as I have no bulk place here with good quality beans.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I have purchased from Honeyville in the past and pleased with basic products...walmart.com has the Augason Farm line with cheaper pricing and I have been very pleased with my purchases....veg stew blend, dehyd broc, peppers, onions, potato and broc soup mix all in#10 can get a thumbs up from me! They also carry summer sausage...which I add to the soup mixes.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

One thing I've noticed is that the can weight is not uniform between brands so you need to watch that. You can't rely on # of servings as a comparison either, even for eggs.


----------



## CuriousWanderer (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks like I have lots more research and comparing to do! Thank you all for the opinions.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I have gone to the store near me in California and their products seem good. I have tried the popcorn, the rice, flour and sugar, strawberries and mylar bags/containers. I don't like flavored milks but they have plenty even rootbeer flavored. They do sales every now and then. I think they have 4.95 shipping even. I like honeyville. I do can food and most of the time I can buy things cheaper if I store it myself, especially rice. 
So you have to use your common sense.


----------

